

What IRC client do you use? - jaynate

I'm relatively new to IRC. I run Windows 7 and am looking for a good IRC client. Any suggestions?
======
thedjinn
I have a bunch of Linux VPS servers and run Irssi on one of them. Combined
with the GNU Screen program you can access this permanently connected IRC
session from wherever you are. All you need is an SSH client, such as Putty,
to connect to it.

~~~
wladimir
I used to do that too. But now I use _Quassel IRC_ , IMO it's pretty cool
because it consists of two parts:

\- a daemon process that does the actual connection to the IRC servers. You
can run this on a VPS server.

\- a GUI client that you can run from everywhere. It connects to the daemon
and gets your chat history for every channel. Disconnecting the client doesn't
disconnect you from IRC.

Just like with the ssh/screen solution, you can use the same IRC connection
from your desktop, laptop, work, home, etc. You never need to reconnect and
you can browse what was said while you were away.

The big difference is that you have a (QT based) GUI instead of a console-
based client. If you have a lot of channels and servers open, this is
especially useful :)

------
davidw
Xchat on Ubuntu. You might be interested in dropping by #startups on the
freenode network - some of us hang out there.

------
robgough
I have Limechat on Mac & iPhone, which both connect to znc - so I'm "always
connected".

If someone mentions my name while I'm logged into znc, then znc-notifo pushes
a message to notifo (which lets all my devices know.

I'm pretty happy with it.

~~~
keidian
Hmm, somehow I hadn't heard of notifo. Thanks for the post here which made me
go look it up, looks interesting

------
braddunbar
irssi with screen (<http://irssi.org/>)

------
chapel
Linkinus for OS X. It is great, fast, clean, looks beautiful. Soon should have
node.js scripting support as well.

<http://www.linkinus.com>

------
dmc
Silverex[1] is what I used to use back on windows. Nowadays, irssi with screen
running on a server.

[1] <http://www.silverex.org/>

------
ggordan
If you're running Windows, then I guess the best option would be mIRC.

<http://www.mirc.com/>

------
ig1
Colloquay on mac, but I prefer mIRC for windows.

------
cyberviewer
<http://code.google.com/p/xchat-wdk/>

------
malandrew
ERC in Emacs

------
Schmidt
I have a server placed on a co-location where i use GNU Screen and Weechat for
irc

------
diana_clarke
<http://www.pidgin.im/>

------
pclark
<http://irccloud.com>

------
knowtheory
macirssi

If push came to shove i would actually probably look up xIRCon for Windows, if
i had to use Windows (yes even though xIRCon was already abandonware in 1999,
eat that mIRC).

------
khafra
irssi on *nix, Colloquy on iPhone.

------
axod
Mibbit!!!

